# Pride: Shockwave 2005



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2005)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight card so far for Pride's New Years Event:

Vanderlei Silva vs. Ricardo Arona
Emelianenko Fedor vs. Zulu
                Mirko Cro Cop vs. Mark Hunt 
                Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. Yuki Kondo 
                Sanae Kikuta vs. Makoto Takimoto
                Hidehiko Yoshida vs. Naoya Ogawa
                Takanori Gomi vs. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai
                Dan Henderson vs. Murilo Bustamante
                Charles "Krazy Horse" Bennett vs. Ken Kaneko[/FONT]


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2005)

Very impressive line-up
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 29, 2005)

couple days till the show, any predictions?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

So, what's the news?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 1, 2006)

Fights are tonight


----------



## Shogun (Jan 1, 2006)

Vanderlei Silva over Ricardo Arona by decision
Emelianenko Fedor over Zulu by KO
Mirko Cro Cop loses Mark Hunt by split decision
Kazuhiro Nakamura over Yuki Kondo by decision
Sanae Kikuta over. Makoto Takimoto by decision
Hidehiko Yoshida over Naoya Ogawa by armbar
Takanori Gomi over Hayato "Mach" Sakurai by KO
Dan Henderson over Murilo Bustamante by decision
Charles "Krazy Horse" Bennett over. Ken Kaneko by armbar
Kazushi Sakuraba over Ikuhisa Minowa by Kimura

I think there was a few other fights too.

so many decision victories....


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

I so totally enjoyed all the fights last night!

Crocop's axe kicks and kicks to the head were amazingly fast but Mark Hunt seemed unphased by them.  Crocop would kick, you would see Hunt's head snap and then it was like nothing happened to him, I swear he didn't even shake it off!

All in all good fights.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 2, 2006)

Saku picked up the win over Minowa. this, and the win over Shamrock have put him back where he needs to be. training with Chute Boxe has done good for him.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 2, 2006)

I thought I was going to be sick watching Sakuraba's kimura of Minowa's arm.

OUCH!!!!!


----------

